# Mantua



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Hit Mantua this last weekend with my two younger boys. It was a beautiful day! There was 6 to 7 inches of good ice with 4-5 ice of crap ice on top. Fishing was pretty slow. We ended up landing a few rainbows on some glow in the dark gizzy bugs. Not much action around us either, but it was good to get out for a couple hours. Boys got bored pretty quick, but couldn't ask for better company.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Beautiful looking day, thats a nice bow.


----------

